# Common core math



## ClemKadiddlehopper (Aug 15, 2014)

I have come to the conclusion that common core math must have been invented by a dumb_ss farmer spending entirely too much time watching and attempting to count ducklings.

example:

2 moms +20 eggs in a nest, each with a number; 25 eggs hatch 
1 mom + 5 eggs in another nest; 5 eggs hatch
30 ducklings in one swarm when they all join up. This part makes sense.


Next day moms take them outside. Goose steps on one should be 29 ducklings but there seems to be 32. Its a moving shell game so there is room for error in the counting. Wait, two of them look funny and there are 4 moms.
Conclusion: the two funny ones are goslings. A surprise broody duck hatched 2 goose eggs and 2 duck eggs.

Day three they all go to the pond. One duckling drops dead in the evening before going into the barn = 30 ducklings and 2 goslings. Next morning only 16 ducklings come out of the barn and no sign of the others. I live trap all the cats thinking awful things about them even though the duck box is very secure.

The remainders go down to the pond this morning and as I am out fencing, I stop to watch the ducklings swimming on the pond and there seems to be an awful lot of them. Now there are 2 goslings and what may be around 40ish ducklings. Still only 4 moms. Moral of the story: Don't count your ducklings even after they are hatched.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

ClemKadiddlehopper said:


> I have come to the conclusion that common core math must have been invented by a dumb_ss farmer spending entirely too much time watching and attempting to count ducklings.
> 
> example:
> 
> ...


You are much kinder than I am about it. I think it is being pushed to dumb down America and Americans by the powers that really run this world!

I am well aware that anytime there are BIG changes in educational curriculum, it is driven by textbook companies. If everyone has been doing x curriculum for x amount of time, schools do not have to buy new textbooks, teachers do not have to buy supplemental materials, and the textbook companies have fairly flat revenues. Just notice the "new" standards or curriculum that have gone through education over the years. Then all the schools have to buy new textbooks, and the textbook companies keep those revenues up and the stockholders are happy, happy, happy.


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

I think this core math was invented by some of the *******es"gamers" up in Washington that was bored and had nothing better to do with their time than mess with something that wasn't broken. Of course "they"thought it was a good idea and now we have parents that can't help their children with home work!


----------



## ClemKadiddlehopper (Aug 15, 2014)

I have to apologise. While both comments above are good replies to a more serious discussion about common core math, and I whole heartedly agree with them, I placed the thread in the livestock section because this is what is happening with my ducks for real. I am now thinking there must have been a wild nest near the pond and maybe the dogs chased off the parents during the night. It is the only explanation of where the all the extra ducklings have come from. Its either that or common core math is legit and I refuse to believe that.


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

Common Core Math livestock management.

Actually, Common Core Math was developed by stoners who were awed by the side patterns of (taking a toke)...what were we talking about?


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)




----------

